# Reduktion einer eierlegenden Wollmilchsau oder auch Aufbau eines 26" Kinderbikes



## chowi (21. April 2009)

Auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten, tuningfähigen Bike 
für meine, damals Achtjährige
stellte sich leider so Recht kein Erfolg ein.

Also sollte vielleicht nur ein Rahmen in 36 cm zu bekommen sein...

Leider Fehlanzeige...

Schon leicht gefrustet stieß mich mein örtlicher Bikehändler
auf die Firma *WINORA*.
Nun ja, meine Begeisterung hielt sich in Grenzen, denn 
als bekennender Klassik und Custom Fan 
hatte ich doch etwas andere Vorstellungen!

In Ermangelung verfügbarer Rahmen befaßte ich mich nun näher mit dem,
eigentlich nur als Komplettrad erhältlichen *Winora Power Pro*.





Bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 15,8 kg und "Wollmilchsau"-Ausstattung
wollte bei mir einfach kein Funke überspringen.

Da sich jedoch keinerlei Alternative zeigte und mir mein Händler anbot,
ein Komplettrad zu zerlegen, um mir nur den Rahmen zu überlassen,
begann ich ernsthaft zu überlegen.

Letztlich blieben nur Rahmen und Steuersatz vom Original übrig.





Zügig wurde eine dieser Aprebic Alu-Gabeln (damals noch Alu-poliert),
sowie eine 27,2 mm XLC Alu-Stütze mit komfortabler Doppelklemmung besorgt.

Ein zunächst schwarzer Frauensattel konnte alsbald gegen ein Topmodell mit Juliana Furtado Stickerei ausgetauscht werden.
Nunmehr war das erste gelbe Teil vorhanden.









Ein passender XLC Alu-Vorbau 80 mm wurde nach einigem Probieren auch gefunden. 
Der Lenker entstammt, wie unschwer zu erkennen meinem Fundus.
Leichte Moosgummi-Griffe passen sich den Kinderhänden optimal an.





Die Bremsanlage war zunächst eine frühe Avid SingleDigit irgendwas.
Diese wurde später nach eher optischen Gesichtspunkten gegen Avid SL Bremshebel, eine gelbe Promax V-Brake am Hinterrad 
und eine silberne ZZYZX Magnesium-V-Brake am Vorderrad ausgetauscht.
Diese bremst super, passt optimal zum gelb-silbernen Rahmendesign und vor allem die Bremshebel lassen sich perfekt auf die Kinderhände einstellen!!!





Der richtige Flaschenhalter in Form 
eines Sitting Bull mit seitlichem Eingriff bildet 
zusammen mit einer Sigg-Fahrradflasche ein gutes Gespann,
allerdings mußte ich Gewindeniete am tiefliegenden Oberrohr setzen,
um den Flaschenhalter anbringen zu können,
denn getreu dem Motto:

"Dem Inschenieur is nüscht zu schwör!"

haben die Dödel die Flaschenhalterbefestigungen bei allen Rahmengrößen an der selben Stelle des Unterrohres angebracht. 
Klasse und wie paßt beim 36er Rahmen der Flaschenhalter da dran???

Beim Antrieb habe ich mich wieder für eine 1X8 Version entschieden. 
Als Schalter arbeitet ein SRAM Attack auf ein Shimano DuraAce Schaltwerk.
Das Innenlager ist ein FSA Ultimate mit 113 mm Achse 
Alte Suntour XC Pro-Kurbeln in 170 mm, ein 36er Mavic Kettenblatt, 
HG 70 Kette, sowie leichte Poggipolini-Titan-Pedalen komplettieren die Sache.

Shimano Niro-Züge und Zughüllen sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Beim Laufradsatz wurde ich bei ebay fündig.
Shimano STX-RC Naben und WTB Felgen... 
Schwalbes Nobby Nic in 1,8" faltbar und leichte Schläuche
aus gleichem Hause komplettieren den LRS.
Als Kassette wählte ich eine SRAM Rennradversion 12-26.





Gabel und Vorbau wurden letztlich noch gelb gepulvert,
auch wenn der Alte den Ton nicht ganz getroffen hat.





Das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes kommt nunmehr 
auf kinderfreundliche *9,3* kg.

Der Aufwand hat sich wiedermal gelohnt!!!

In diesem Sinne..
Gruß chowi


----------



## jiri (21. April 2009)

gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (21. April 2009)

fein gemacht. ich hätte dir 'ne 152er sugino xd in neu, alldieweil die 170er schon (zu)lang ist. könnt ma ja tauschen. 

bei mir steht ähnliches an. die suche nach krediblem stahl material (bontrager,fat,kona,voodoo) in unter 40cm verlief leider nahezu ergebnislos, so muss mein töchterlein leider wieder auf alu von scott @ ebay vorlieb nehmen. die plünderung der kellerbestände steht ab dem we an, farbliche spielereien werden aufgrund der dringlichkeit gen winter geschoben. dann allerdings wird der '92er scott racing in grün mit orange deacals zitiert 

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (5. Juli 2009)

*Update!*

Die Kurbeln sind geschrumpft...(Kochwäsche 2 Stunden!)





...jetzt paßt es!

Gruß chowi

P.S.: 
Aber, das nächste Projekt in *klassisch *ist schon 
in Papas Kopf...


----------



## chowi (13. Mai 2014)

Morjens, das Kind ist nun schon lange raus gewachsen.
Möchte jemand evtl. dieses Rad für seinen Nachwuchs erwerben?
Gruß chowi


----------



## michfisch (13. Mai 2014)

Oh, habe schon gedacht er hat sich verlaufen, sonst doch nur im klassik Forum unterwegs.
Schönes Bike, jetzt fast 5 Jahre alt, was soll es den bringen? schaut es noch genau so aus?
Gruss M


----------

